# Plant ID (56k warning)



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

I saw a little creek on the side of High Way 84 in Livermore, and stopped to check for any aquatic plants. These are what I found. 
Plant 1:

















Plant 2:

















Plant 3:

















Plant 4:

































Plant 5: (I'm hoping it's Lobelia cardinalis)









Most of these plants were growing emersed with roots/bottoms in the water.









Can someone also take a guess at the left most middle plant in that picture?
Thanks,


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The left most middle plant in the last picture is Dock, or curly dock _(Rumex crispus_. It is not suited for underwater growth.

I recognize plant number three. I think it is a Ludwigia species, but not one that can be grown submersed. It should have fat, fuzzy, white roots, filled with air that come up to the surface of the shallow water that it grows in.

Plant number four is a kind of water cress.

The rest, I do not recognize. #1 does not look suited for submersed growth. #2 is some kind of rush. #5 looks interesting as a possible aquarium plant.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

HeyPK,
Thanks for the information. Can watercress be grown submersed?
Thanks,


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have the water cress growing in a river near me. It is growing in the water, near the water, and nowhere near the water. I also have cases of it in the resturant where I work. It's very good to eat, with a peppery, slightly bitter flavor.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

# 2 isn an Eleocharis species, hard to say which, but the root system reminds me of the E. montevendtis (sorry about the spelling) that I am trying submerged. I'd give that one a shot too.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

5 isn't lobelia. Got several cultivars of it out in my garden around the pond.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone. 
Sue, do you know if I could grow plant number 5 submersed? 
Sean, I'll send you a PM you as soon as I get back.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Magnus, did you find any plants completely submersed in that river?


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

Sorry! 
I've got lobelia cardinalis growing around the pond. Leaves are very different from what ever you have in #5.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd say it does look like l. cardinalis in submersed form. http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/Lobelia.html

I have some in my tank slowly converting from emmersed to submersed from. Not enough to compare with yours though. If you follow that link there is a picture that looks very similar to what you have.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Magnus,

The Lobelia cardinalis I've seen has pointed terrestrial leaves and rounded submerged leeaves. There is a chance that some of these plants will grow submerged. Put samples in your tank. I have discovered several beautiful aquatic plants this way. If they do grow submerged you wll eventually ID them.

Steve Pituch


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey, who knows, maybe you'll get to introduce a new species that will someday be commonplace in the aquarium!


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

hubbahubbahehe, for some reasons, I completely missed your question earlier. I've found several small plantlets of watercress completely submerged. Plant #5 also had some planlets completely submerged. I have L. cardinalis in my tank too. Even though the leaves don't look exactly the same, the whole plant looks really similar to L. cardinalis. 
Steve, I will definitely give some of these a try. I'll have to go back out today or tomorrow to get more (the only hard part is running away from the farmer).


hubba said:


> Hey, who knows, maybe you'll get to introduce a new species that will someday be commonplace in the aquarium!


Then I can meet Amano himself? :lol:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

wait, you have a Livermore down south??? We also have a Livermore up here in NORCAL....


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Hubba,
I'm in NorCal right now. I think I drove by Fremont today on my way to Monterey Bay Aquarium. Beautiful place. Have you found any cool plants around your area?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

YAY! MAGARRIFIC! Welcome to NORCAL!!! Fremont is a nice suburb. It's a happy medium between an agrarian place and the city. -In Fremont, we have Coyote Creek inNiles, which has lots of nice river gravel (great free for top dressing) and also freshwater clams. I have yet to find aquatic plants here. HOWEVER, The lakes near the University of STanford have echinodorus Bleheri among others..Also, Lake Freedom in Corralitos between Aptos and Watsonville have lots of aquatic plants too. Good luck!!! 

PS another place to find free plants in NORCAL is my house!!! :wink:


----------

